# Dodge charger



## kalanthis

Would dodge charger qualifies for uber x and all the other?


----------



## tohunt4me

kalanthis said:


> Would dodge charger qualifies for uber x and all the other?


Yes.
You can get them black and charcoal gray, also dark blue from several states police auctions.
( fire depts. Are red, airport vehicles are often yellow)
Along with white and black and white.
Sometimes for under $2,500.00
Dont get a Hemi v8.
Even the v6 consumes a good bit of gas.
I find the engines often have trouble at 120,000- 160,000 miles.
They wont go 300,000 miles plus like the old Crown Vic. Fords.

College campus cars are often a good bet for campus police.
Check the engine hours though.
Some are run constantly as an airconditioned office.
A low mileage car may have high hours on the engine.

I would get a Holden " Chevy Caprice" police car. Same car as the LAST G- 8 Pontiac G.T.O.
2013 MODELS WITH 90K . . . going for good prices.
You cant buy a new one unless its for a Govt. Agency.
Then Supercharge it. . . .
6.2 L ls3 v-8 near 400 h.p. stock.
This car will run a merc.AMG, vette, any Hemi . . .with a couple of slap ons, even a CTS V . . . With a couple of slap ons and chips. Cheap HP.


----------



## steveK2016

It may only qualify for select in certain markets. Miami may not be one of them.


----------



## Titanium Uber

X only in Indiana.


----------



## UberDez

I don't think the charger qualifies for Select in any market . It's going to be an X only vehicle


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

If you want a Select-qualified RWD American sedan, you're probably better off looking at the Dodge Charger's corporate sibling, the Chrysler 300. (There's also the Cadillacs, but a higher price premium.)


----------



## UberDez

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> If you want a Select-qualified RWD American sedan, you're probably better off looking at the Dodge Charger's corporate sibling, the Chrysler 300. (There's also the Cadillacs, but a higher price premium.)


And the 300s qualify for Black in a lot of markets also (depending on year)


----------



## SEPA_UberDude

Doing a quick google search shows Miami doesn't have a Black or Select class. They have LUX, but a Charger would not qualify so it looks like you'd only be able to drive UberX. That being said, I would highly discourage anyone from buying a car based on how it could be used as a ride-share vehicle. There are no guarantees in this game, so if you want a Charger for you, get a Charger, but don't buy one under the misconception that it'll be a good investment for ride-sharing. You'll make the same driving a 10 year old base model Ford Focus as you would a late model black on black Charger R/T.


----------



## steveK2016

UberDezNutz said:


> I don't think the charger qualifies for Select in any market . It's going to be an X only vehicle


Colorado has a weird select system that has multipe teirs. A honda accord can qualify for select if it was brand new with leather. A charger probbaly could too if it were brand new with leather. Some markets don't sell select as a luxury brand like most markets.


----------



## tohunt4me

SEPA_UberDude said:


> Doing a quick google search shows Miami doesn't have a Black or Select class. They have LUX, but a Charger would not qualify so it looks like you'd only be able to drive UberX. That being said, I would highly discourage anyone from buying a car based on how it could be used as a ride-share vehicle. There are no guarantees in this game, so if you want a Charger for you, get a Charger, but don't buy one under the misconception that it'll be a good investment for ride-sharing. You'll make the same driving a 10 year old base model Ford Focus as you would a late model black on black Charger R/T.


Ford Focus has lousey transmissions.
Would be in the shop all the time.


----------



## UberDez

steveK2016 said:


> Colorado has a weird select system that has multipe teirs. A honda accord can qualify for select if it was brand new with leather. A charger probbaly could too if it were brand new with leather. Some markets don't sell select as a luxury brand like most markets.


Yeah in Denver it's advertised as "Above the Ordinary" it's priced almost identical to taxis however the Charger isn't on the list but that doesn't mean you couldn't get them to add it on . From my expierence and talking to the Uber Hub People they usually only do exemptions for a year and you usually have to have at least a 4.8 or 4.9 and been driving for awhile. Basically if you're new or have below a 4.85 they're not gonna give you select on a non select list car but if you have 2500 rides and a 4.9 they probably will .



tohunt4me said:


> Ford Focus has lousey transmissions.
> Would be in the shop all the time.


Not if you buy a manual , if you can drive stick you can get those cars with a bad rep because of their poor slush boxes for a really good deal


----------



## SEPA_UberDude

tohunt4me said:


> Ford Focus has lousey transmissions.
> Would be in the shop all the time.
> 
> 
> UberDezNutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you buy a manual , if you can drive stick you can get those cars with a bad rep because of their poor slush boxes for a really good deal
Click to expand...

Whatever. The point I was trying to make is that it doesn't matter if you're driving a POS or a brand new 700 HP Charger with all the fixin's. You'll still make the same $/mile. Replace Ford Focus with Dodge Dart, Honda Civic, Kia Spectra or your favorite bullet proof 300K mile ecobox. Unless the OP buys one of the cars approved for LUX in Miami, it won't make a difference in his earning potential.


----------



## UberDez

SEPA_UberDude said:


> Whatever. The point I was trying to make is that it doesn't matter if you're driving a POS or a brand new 700 HP Charger with all the fixin's. You'll still make the same $/mile. Replace Ford Focus with Dodge Dart, Honda Civic, Kia Spectra or your favorite bullet proof 300K mile ecobox. Unless the OP buys one of the cars approved for LUX in Miami, it won't make a difference in his earning potential.


Yep whenever I drop down to X and then see the POS 2002 Hyundai that was on craigslist for $600 last week picking up pax also , I kick myself


----------



## kalanthis

The for the information everyone


----------



## steveK2016

Dodge must not have paid Uber the standard bribe...

https://www.uber.com/drive/denver/vehicle-requirements/

When a Hyundai Sonata, Toyota Prius, Fort Escape, Kia Sportage, Nissan Altima, Nissan Rogue, Honda Element all qualify...


----------



## UberDez

steveK2016 said:


> Dodge must not have paid Uber the standard bribe...
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/denver/vehicle-requirements/
> 
> When a Hyundai Sonata, Toyota Prius, Fort Escape, Kia Sportage, Nissan Altima, Nissan Rogue, Honda Element all qualify...


Honda Element is on there for 2013 or newer and they stopped making them in 2011 I believe lol

The Nissan Rogue is a nicer car then the Charger as far as a people carrier IMHO

The Denver Select requirements are kind of a joke and I think it's part of the reason why Select pings are starting to come less regular . A guy in the Denver forum says his 2010 Toyota Corolla with cloth seats is doing select rides . If I was a select pax and i continually got Toyotas Prius and Corollas I would stop ordering select .


----------



## steveK2016

UberDezNutz said:


> Honda Element is on there for 2013 or newer and they stopped making them in 2011 I believe lol
> 
> The Nissan Rogue is a nicer car then the Charger as far as a people carrier IMHO
> 
> The Denver Select requirements are kind of a joke and I think it's part of the reason why Select pings are starting to come less regular . A guy in the Denver forum says his 2010 Toyota Corolla with cloth seats is doing select rides . If I was a select pax and i continually got Toyotas Prius and Corollas I would stop ordering select .


I can't imagine how saturated select out here would be if we had the same vehicle requirements.


----------



## UberDez

steveK2016 said:


> I can't imagine how saturated select out here would be if we had the same vehicle requirements.


Right ? it kinda blows . If I went back to full time I'd buy a 2007 Volvo XC90 3.2 FWD qualifies for Lyft Premium, Uber Select , XL and Plus gets 20mpg and can be found for $4000-$8000 and they pretty much run forever


----------



## ChaufferlifeinLA

Thx, Good info


----------



## Grand Master B

why would anyone with access to numerous data on cars, present & past still consider buying from the crappiest car company known to the citizens of first world nations??? there's a reason why chrsyler/dodge went broke 2 times and got bought out 2 times. people are dumb.


----------



## Uberdriver2710




----------

